# Cannot access particular web page



## emilmw (Feb 7, 2006)

1. I can access http://www.qmiles.com. On this page you need to enter member number and pin code.
2. Enter any member No and pin code and login
3. Box indicates 'you are about to view pages over a secure connection'. Click OK
4. Requested page does not display. Status bar first indicates 'Opening page https://secure.qmiles.com/FrontPage.jsp', then changes to 'Connecting to 213.130.112.202', and finally 'Done', and displays a page saying 'Page cannot be displayed'

I use windows XP with Service Pack 2 and Tiscali broadband. This same problem exists at 4 Tiscali broadband site I have checked in this area, but works OK at an AOL site, and also at 1 Tiscali broadband site a few miles away.
Can you suggest what I should do to be able to view the login page?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to TSF. Yours sounds like it may be firewall issues. There may not be much you can do about that if the host has it locked down. I will send this thread to a more appropriate area. Perhaps you'll get a better answer.


----------



## shawnwilliams (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi This is a classic secure site problem. Sometimes it could be with the dsl router that you are using. In that case you have to bridge your dsl modem and then authenticate your router with pppoe mode with your user name and password. That should solve the problem. 

If your dsl router is not the issue then a firewall may be the cause. Reboot your pc in safe mode with networking by pressing f12 while it restarts. If you are able to access the site in this mode then it is surely a firewall issue so you may have to call the firewall vendor. 

If that too is not your problem then the problem may be with the browser. So install a different browser and try. Or ping the website from your dos prompt and get its ip address and see if you are able to access the site by typing the ip address in the address bar of your browser. If that works then - you may have hardcode ip addresses in your pc - you may do it yourself or call your dsl helpdesk. Live tech support should definitely help


----------

